# [H] Antonidas sucht neue Wächter



## Shvyne (20. September 2012)

*Update: 
Jeder, der den Server Antonidas aus der Hordeperspektive kennt, wird es verstehen können... 
Die Guardians werden nun auch, schweren Herzens, ihre Sachen packen und versuchen auf Thrall ihr Glück zu finden. 

Sollte also Interesse an einem Gildenbeitritt/unserem Raid bestehen, so findet ihr uns in absehbarer Zeit auf Thrall. Gerne könnt ihr hier noch schreiben oder die Offis ingame anwhispern  Wenn ihr uns auf Antonidas nicht mehr findet, so versucht es einfach auf Thrall  

Man sieht sich  
*



Hallo Zusammen 

Jeder hier in diesem Forum scheint nur zu suchen.
Wir jedoch nicht, wir bieten!
Wir bieten, eine nette freundliche familiäre Gilde die auf die Bedürfnisse des einzelnen eingeht. Generell sind wir ein netter Haufen, von Individualisten, die sich zusammengefunden haben, um mehr zu sein, als nur eine Zweckgemeinschaft auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Epic.

Was bieten wir genau?
Eine freundliche Umgebung in der man mit Spaß und Freude seine Freizeit in WoW verbringen kann. Dazu gehört auch, dass man gemeinsam HC Instanzen cleart, oder die Schlachtfelder Azeroths unsicher macht (Wobei, das bei uns eher dem Spaß an der Freunde dient.) Auch bleibt es nicht aus, dass wir spontan, alte Instanzen besuchen um den Bossen dort, das passende Style Equip abzunehmen. Denn der Held oder die Heldin von heute wollen ja auch mit Stil in den nächsten Kampf starten.
Unser Hauptaugenmerk ist eine nette und freundliche Spielumgebung in der nichts ein Muss, aber alles ein Kann ist.
Mit einer Ausnahme. Verpflichtet man sich dazu mit uns die Schlachtzüge WoW´s mit unserer 10er Gruppe unsicher zu machen sollte, Verlässlichkeit zu deinen Tugenden zählen.
In unserem Raid muss es natürlich Disziplin und eine klare Struktur haben. Wir sind zwar keine Profiraidgilde, jedoch gehen wir die Bosse mit Elan und dem Willen sie auch zu schaffen an.

Was suchen wir für unsere Raidgruppe?

Im Moment suchen wir für den MOP 10er Raid noch Heiler.
Am besten passen würde Paladin, Mönch, Dudu oder Schami. 

Natürlich können sich auch andere Klassen bewerben. Nur kann es dann eben sein dass ihr euch den Platz mit einem anderen Spieler eurer Klasse teilen müsst 

Team Speak, Forum und gute Laune vorhanden und bereit geteilt zu werden 

_Be a Guardian of Honor_

Bei Interesse hier eine Nachricht hinterlassen, oder Ingame bei Tanatar, Laurenne, Eisherz, Shvyne, Dämonenklaus.
Natürlich könnt ihr jedes unserer Gildenmitglieder anschreiben. Die sagen euch dann gegebenenfalls, ob wir mit einem unserer Twinks unterwegs sind.
Die wenigsten unserer Gildenmember beißen 
Ihr könnt auch auf unserem Forum, www.GuardiansofHonor.de, eine Nachricht hinterlassen.

Wir freuen uns auf neue Gesichter und Stimmen, also meldet euch  

Greetz, 
Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (4. Oktober 2012)

/push 

los, kommt schon


----------



## trantos87 (6. Oktober 2012)

Sucht ihr nur Mitglieder für Raids oder nehmt ich auch welche auf die neu anfangen möchten?


----------



## Shvyne (3. November 2012)

Natürlich nehmen wir auch gerne Leute, die neu anfangen möchte, und nicht nur für den Raid  

Btw. zum Thema Raid suchen wir derzeit 

einen HeilDudu 
oder
einen Holypriest


Wie schon erwähnt, können sich auch andere Klassen bewerben und natürlich auch alle andern, die (noch) nicht raiden möchten  


Es grüßt, 

das Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (12. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## Shvyne (18. März 2013)

Als Push und kleines Update...

... wir suchen noch Heiler  

Für uns optimal wären Paladin, Mönch, Dudu oder Schami.

Alle anderen, ob nun für Raid oder nicht, sind nach wie vor auch gern gesehen  


Regelmäßige "Events", in Form von PvP-Abend, RetroRaids, gemeinsam LFR (weils dann doch mehr Spaß macht),
Herausforderungsmodus..., im Aufbau, für die, die Lust haben 

Grüße, 
das Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (1. April 2013)

Hoffe, ihr hattet schöne Ostern und viele bunte Eier  

/push


----------



## Shvyne (31. Mai 2013)

/push

Wir suchen immernoch, bevorzugt Heiler (ausser Priest und Pala) für unsern 10er Raid, der sich nun gerne ma im Thron zuschaffen machen möchte


----------



## garak111 (31. Mai 2013)

2 "kleine" Fragen:

 a) wann wäre(n) euer(e) Raid(s) angesetzt

 b) wäre es ein Problem für euch, wenn ein möglicher "Shamy-Heal" von einen anderen Server wäre?


----------



## Shvyne (2. Juni 2013)

und hier die zwei "kleinen" Antworten ^^

Unsere Raidtage sind zur Zeit Donnerstag von 20-22 Uhr und Sonntags von 19-22 Uhr und es wäre absolut kein Problem, wenn du von nem anderen Server kommst, wobei Thron bis zum nächsten Patch leider nicht für Xrealm freigegeben ist 

Um an unserem Raid teilzunehmen ist eine Gilden/Serverzugehörigkeit nicht zwingend, und wer gern zu uns in die Gilde möchte, muss aber auch nicht am Raid teilnehmen, wenn er nicht möchte  

Ein schönen Sonntag, 

greetz, Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (16. Juni 2013)

So, zum Sonntag hab ich dann mal den Suchthread aktualisiert (siehe Oben)  

Ansonsten dann auch hier nochmal:

Jeder, der den Server Antonidas aus der Hordeperspektive kennt, wird es verstehen können... 
Die Guardians werden nun auch, schweren Herzens, ihre Sachen packen und versuchen auf Thrall ihr Glück zu finden. 

Sollte also Interesse an einem Gildenbeitritt/unserem Raid bestehen, so findet ihr uns in absehbarer Zeit auf Thrall. Gerne könnt ihr hier noch schreiben oder die Offis ingame anwhispern  Wenn ihr uns auf Antonidas nicht mehr findet, so versucht es einfach auf Thrall  

Man sieht sich  

Grüße, das Shvyne 

P.S. Ein verschieben des Threads bzw das Löschen, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen erbitten


----------

